# over dog poop



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Two-Dead-After-Apartment-Shooting-189663001.html


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

You dump your dogs crap on your downstairs neighbors patio and at his front door? Wow, I'm totally surprised they got shot?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Some yrs ago I did that to a pia neighbor of mine that let his GSD crap on my lawn every morning. I talked to the kids, the mom and the dad and nothing was done.
I walked out one morning and there was the dog and the dad was peeking out of the blinds watching it crap on my lawn.
I went in back and got a shovel and dumped the crap on his front porch with him still peeking out of the blinds about 4 ft from me. I waived to him with a nice neighborly smile and went to work.
The dog was gone by the time I got home that evening.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I did something similar to a neighbors BMW. Property is property, but he seemed to extend higher regard to his car than to the property of his neighbors. So it seemed a good place to put it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

There's a big difference between returning the crap from your neighbors dog and dumping your dogs crap on your neighbors patio. The latter can get you shot.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thomas, just anything can get you shot. Depends whose doing the shooting don't ya think?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole,

Anything can get you shot, but somethings are more likely then others. Reading between the lines, I suspect there was a racial angle to the incident?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I have no idea, I didn't read the article.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

All this time I thought you were suppose to put it in a paper sack light it on fire then ring door bell & run :-\" (just kidding)


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> I did something similar to a neighbors BMW. Property is property, but he seemed to extend higher regard to his car than to the property of his neighbors. So it seemed a good place to put it.


Trust you :lol:


----------



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW!! Keep in mind people, 2 people are DEAD! over Shit?? Regardless of why, bottom line is shit!! So many factors are possible. Even if done on purpose 2 people are dead


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Garland,

I don't think it is about Shit. 
I think it's about disrespecting your neighbor. :-(


----------



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

NO, its about shit... Throw some of yours at them, hell kick his ass... Call police. SO many other things you can do more creative..Killing!! Really???? WOW! However, everyone has a reason for the season


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

NO it isn't about shit. It's about two assholes that pushed one person too far and now their kids are orphans. Does being an asshole mean you deserve to die? Of course not. Does the guy that killed them deserve to go to prison? Of course.
Don't try to twist what I wrote into me condoning what the guy did.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> NO it isn't about shit. It's about two assholes that pushed one person too far and now their kids are orphans. Does being an asshole mean you deserve to die? Of course not. Does the guy that killed them deserve to go to prison? Of course.
> Don't try to twist what I wrote into me condoning what the guy did.


100% agree!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Me too, people are assholes


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Sure is a lot of shit over shit & assholes, makes you wonder #-o


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Steve Estrada said:


> Sure is a lot of shit over shit & assholes, makes you wonder #-o


Shit happens


----------

